# Quick question - vaseline to prevent diaper rash?



## jbie (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm still learning about how the dipeing process works, so..

does it make sense to apply Vaseline to baby's bum _before_ a new nappy to _prevent_ nappy rash?
or is that bad in some way (for baby or for dipe) and should only be used to _treat_ existing nappy rash?

thanks for answers! (i haven't really got anyone else to ask little questions like these of)


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

In the last 2 years, my oldest has only had a couple of diaper rashes, usually after being at someone else's house for a while, but I never put anything on his bum at diaper changes. My youngest hasn't had any diaper rashes to date. Maybe I just got lucky, but I think as long as you change the diaper often, there won't be the rashy problem.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

vaseline is a petroleum product so I definately would not put it on a tender bum







In 5+ years of cloth diapernig we have never put anything on to prevent rash, and we have rarely had rashes. I actually can only remember my 22 month old having one when she was a few months old.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Keeping baby DRY has been our best way to prevent diaper rash. Smearing stuff on preventatively is actually making baby moist, which, um, isn't dry.







(laughing at my own sentence) Not to say we never used anything like Burt's Bees diaper rash ointment, we did sometimes, but only when there was something that needed soothing.


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

I agree-no preventative measures are needed if you are changing baby frequently enough. Also-what wasn't mentioned is the fact that the vaseline would in essence "ruin" your diapers-it would coat them and make it impossible for them to function properly, and would require TONS of work just to remove it from the fabrics.........

of course, if you feel like you need to add something-use corn starch-it will help keep babies bottom dry and it will feel good to them


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Here barrier creams are KEY to preventing diaper rashes DD just reacts to pee and pocket diapers or disposables do ziltch to prevent them. However I wont use Vasaline its petrolum I use coconut oil ussually.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

I was reccomended to use vaseline as a barrier for using prefolds at night. I instead cut up peices of fleece and put it between her skin and the diaper and it works perfectly fine for overnight. Just the smell alone of vasleline is enough to make me not use it no matter how well it works


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

I use lanoline. Its a new thing though, after 2.5 years of diapering ds he now gets rashes if we dont use something. I think its the heat plus him running everywhere. We change hourly (or when poopy) but he still gets rubbed raw sometimes.

I also would never put a petroleum product on my baby.


----------



## brooklynbellasmama (Oct 1, 2005)

I have about 5 fuzzi's that haven't been working correctly IE Wicking, smelly not working at all really. I just found out today that my aunt has been using VASELINE on my baby's bum when she thinks it's pink!







: What can I do to get this out so my dipes aren't completely ruined! Please tell me somebody has any ideas!

I think I need to go lay down my head hurts now!


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Using a barrier like Vaseline is useful to prevent rash. It's not necessary in most cases, though; only if the kid is particularly sensitive or is pooping every 15 minutes (which my son did, and other kids may if they're ill).

We had no trouble with getting it out of diapers, but that's probably yet another benefit of using cheap cotton prefolds.







I wouldn't let it touch fleece.


----------



## mhenry (Aug 14, 2005)

I would not use vaseline as a preventative measure. If I notice ds's bum is getting red, I try to go coverless in a pf or fitted (or totally naked). If that doesn't clear it up, I slather on some triple paste, which usually clears it up.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooklynbellasmama*
I have about 5 fuzzi's that haven't been working correctly IE Wicking, smelly not working at all really. I just found out today that my aunt has been using VASELINE on my baby's bum when she thinks it's pink!







: What can I do to get this out so my dipes aren't completely ruined! Please tell me somebody has any ideas!
try some dish detergent like dawn

I think I need to go lay down my head hurts now!

try some dish detergent like dawn


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mhenry*
I would not use vaseline as a preventative measure. If I notice ds's bum is getting red, I try to go coverless in a pf or fitted (or totally naked). If that doesn't clear it up, I slather on some triple paste, which usually clears it up.

as far as I know one of the main ingredients in triple paste is White petrolatum which is vaseline


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a friend that used vasiline as a barrier cream with ALL of her children with NO ill effects. Yes, it does works and it is cheep. People used to use it all the time.







:

When my children were babes I had to use something as a barrier cream when they went through teething as their urine became very acidic. I would wake up to my baby crying in pain. Her dipe would be nearly dry, but her bottom would be scalded! (I had not changed detergents or water) My 14 mo old is doing the same thing now. I have tried all of the more gentle creams, and they just wash off with the pee doing no good. When I use either vasiline or Desitin ORIGINAL (NOT creamy) I have wonderful results.

LIke a previous poster stated...I have had no problems washing it out of prefolds, but I wouldn't let it near a fuzzi bunz if I had anymore. There is so much wisdom in simplisity. No issues with repelling or stink build up.









Bottom line. It works but I wouldn't use it unless I needed to.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I recommend Unpetroleum Jelly.


----------

